# 4 Gang Meter Bank Help



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys,
We have a client that we do business with on reg basis for fire alarms but we are also E1's. Old federal pacific switch feeding 16 units caught fire and knocked out 4 apartments. Client called an electrician that built a wall and taped off the load side of the 800A Switch using the 10ft tap rule. Hits a 400AMP Main then from there hits a 4 gang meter bank with a center tap between each set. The inspector failed the inspection and went out with the client to inspect and the electrician never showed up and will not pick up the phone etc for two months. Client called us to make the repairs and after close inspection we see the last electrician used a NEMA rain tight enclosure and a meter main equipment. The problem is because this is treated as a sub unit off the 800A switch we have a major issue with the neutral being bonded to the can which is also bonded through the EMT with bushings equip grounds etc. We applied for a mod with the inspector and state will not allow it nor will they let us tap off the line side. They are requiring that a new 4 gang meter bank be installed with an isolated neutral. Do any of you know of any manufacture that makes a 4 gang meter bank with an un-bonded neutral or a mfg that makes a bank with a kit to un-bond it? We called milbank and of course they do not have kit etc. so this would void the UL listing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

For all the hassle, you might want to chuck the 4G meters for 4 100A disco's & emondemons Joe

~CS~


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> For all the hassle, you might want to chuck the 4G meters for 4 100A disco's & emondemons Joe
> 
> ~CS~


Steve thank you for the reply. We did look into the option of using a troff 
and put in separate meters because this will allow us to not bond the neutral however we are trying to keep it a bank if possible.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't you just pass the neutral through the new meter bank with some polaris splices instead of using the built-in bonded connections? 

That's what I have done where CL&P requires cold sequencing even adding a tap for the 5th or 7th jaw.


----------

